# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Mowlana Jalaluddin Rumi

## Fiori

*Pak mbi jetën e Rumit*

Emri Mowlana Jalaluddin Rumi do te thote dashuri dhe udhetim euforik ne pafundesi. Rumi eshte nje nga mjeshtrat me te medhenj shpirterore dhe nje poet gjeni. Ai ishte krijuesi i urdherit Mawlawi Sufi, nje nga shoqerite shpirterore me kryesore ne Islam. 

Rumi indi ne 30 Shtator, 1207 ne Wakhsh (Tajikistan) nga prinder te edukuar fetare. Familja e Rumit ju arratis pushtimit Mongol duke udhetuar ne tokat Muslimane, duke hapur keshtu fjalen e Zotit ne Mecca dhe me ne fund u vendosen ne Konya, Anatolia, ne ate kohe pjese e Perandorise Seljuk. Kur babai i tij Bahaduddin Valad nderroi jete, Rumi ishte rreth 24 vjec dhe megjithe moshen e re ai arriti te ndiqte hapat e te atit duke u bere mesues fetar dhe i shkencave pozitive. 

Rumi u njoh per here te pare me udhen shpirterore nga nje dervish udhetar i quajtur Shamsuddin i Tabrizit. 

Rumi eshte autori i gjashte volumeve didaktike epike titulluar Mathnawi si dhe Fihi ma Fihi, kjo e fundit e shkruar per te paraqitur disiplinen e tij ne metafizike. 

Ideja kryesore ne poezite e Rumit eshte dashuria per Zotin. 

Mevlana Jalaluddin Rumi vdiq ne 17 Dhjetor, 1273. Burra te pese besimeve ndoqen mesimet e tij. Nata e vdekjes se tij eshte emeruar Sebul Arus (Nata e Bashkimit). Qe prej asaj kohe kjo date eshte dite festimi per dervishet e Mawlawi. 



Poezi e shkruar nga Rumi

*Dashuria është e pakujdesshme*

Dashuria është e pakujdesshme ; arsyeja jo
Arsyeja kërkon një përfitim

Dashuria vjen e fortë,
harxhon veten, e paturpshme

Gjithsesi, në mes të vuajtjeve
Dashuria ecën si ngarkesë
e ashpër në paraqitje e me trajektore shigjetë!

Duke qënë se vdiq për qejf të saj
rrezikon çdo gjë dhe kërkon asgjë
Dashuria luan me dhuratat që Zoti i dhuroi.

Pa arsye Zoti na dha jetën
pa arsye, ktheja përsëri.



p.s. Po lexoja sot krijimet e Rumit qe Princi ka sjelle tek krijime ne gjuhe te huaja, dhe te them te drejten nuk kisha degjuar me pare per Rumin. Keshtu shpenzova disa minuta per te mbledhur e perkthyer disi pak material mbi te!

----------


## Fiori

*****

Gjithkush i dashuruar marrezisht pas vdekjes ka shprese per dicka qe jeton.
Mundohu me shpresen e nje te Gjalli qe nuk do te vdese sot ose neser.
Mos zgjidh nje shok te keq nga ligesia
sepse intimiteti i atij lloji eshte dicka e marre borxh.
Nq se te afermit e tu, pervec Zotit, jane besimtare
atehere cfare ndodhi me prinderit e tu?
Lidhja tende me qumeshtin dhe gjokset u zhduk,
frika tende per shkollen fillore u zhduk.
Ajo ishte nje reze permbi qënjet e tyre -
Rezja shkoi perseri tek Dielli.
Kur rezja bie mbi dicka, ti behesh i dashuri i saj,
o kampion!
Ç'do gjallese qe ti do, ka marre medalje te arte nga vlerat e Zotit.
Bukuria e monedhes fallco eshte dicka e vjedhur-
pas bukurise se saj, fshihet masa e te shemtuares...
Qe sot e tutje merr uje nga qielli - 
Se nga tubot e thata nuk ke pare ndonje te vertete te mire.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Mowlânâ Khwodâvandgâr *Jalâl al-Din* Mohammad b. Mohammad al-Balkhi *al-Rumi*

*Rumi*

Për ta kuptuar Rumin ,ne duhet të kuptojmë diçka nga besimi-feja , e Rumit, si Musliman.
Rumi njohuritë e tija i kishte nxënë nga Feja Islame dhe veprimtaria e mistikëve sunni  si :
*Sana'i*,*'Attar* dhe nga babai i tij *Bahâ al-Din Valad*.
Devotshmëria personale ndaj Zotit,nëpër vende dhe kohë të ndryshme është quajtur : _zahed_(asketik),  _dervish_(fakir,fukara), _salek_ , 
_'aref_(gnostik),dhe *sufi*.
Fjala Sufi është sqaruar në mënyra të ndryshme :
nga fjala greke _'sophia'_(mençuri,urtësi);  me prejardhje nga fjala  *soffe*,apo banka(stoli) i gurit jashta xhamisë në Medine,apo si referencë e veshjes së këmishës apo pelerinës  së leshtë - _suf_.
Sufizmi  u sqarua , në mënyrë të jashtëzakonshme, nga dijetari 
Abu Hamed Mohammed *al-Ghazzali*(1058-1111).
Parafrazimi i disa fragmenteve apo tregimeve të Ghazzalit(_'Ehyâ olum al-Din_) nga *Rumi* në veprën e tij monumentale *Masnavi* , dëshmon se *Rumi* kishte njohuri me veprat e tilla të dijetarëve të mëdhenjë.


Shkrimet e *Rumi*-t :

*** *Fihe mâ fih*
- Përmbledhje e shtatëdhjetë e një(71) bisedave dhe ligjëratave
të dhënë nga Rumi në raste të ndrysheme formale dhe joformale.

*** *Majâles-e sab'e*
- Shtatë(7) predikime apo ligjërata formale në qështje të etikës dhe besimit.

*** *Maktubât*
- Koleksion i letrave të Rumit

_Poemat e Rumit_:
Natyrisht poemat e Rumit janë ato që e tërheqin vëmëndjen më së shumti.
Poemat e Rumit jane te permbledhura ne dy(2) libra :

*** *Divan-e Shams*
- Një përmbledhje gjigande e poemave të shkurtëra lirike.

*** *Masnavi-ye ma'navi*
- Poemë e gjatë,e pandërprerë ; që paraqet spiritualizmin e Rumit në një mënyrë-formë interesante dhe të këndshme ,megjithëse didaktike.
*Masnavi* në përkthimin e Profesor *Reynold A. Nicholson*-it përmban *25577* vargje.


*** _Literatura_ :
- Profesor *Reynold A. Nicholson*(1868-1945)
- Profesor *A.J. Arberry*(1905-1969)
- Profesor *Franklin D. Lewis*
- Profesor *Annemarie Schimmel*(1922-2003)
- Profesor *William C. Chittick*
*etj.*

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*'Lament Of The Reed'* 
 -_Poems Of_ *Rumi*

_Përkthyer dhe Recituar nga Dr. S.H.Nasr_.
 - Disa prej poezive më të mira të *Rumi*-t janë të prezantuara në audio - *CD* , në gjuhën origjinale Persiane dhe të përkthyera në gjuhën Angleze.Përmban edhe broshurën me poezi në të dy gjuhët.Koleksion i bukur .

----------


## [xeni]

A ka diçka prej Rumit te perkthyer ne shqip?

----------


## shigjeta

*Hardhia e eger*

Jam nje hardhi e eger, te tille e pata fatin
Ti bemu panje e bardhe, qe te te vij rreth shtatit!

Jam dredhez shermasheku, ti bemu pishe e bukur
Te kem se ku te qepem, mos ndehem neper pluhur!

Jam fluturak i drojtur, ti bemu e forte flater
Te kridhem ne hapesirat e qiellit tend te kalter!

Jam nje dori i lodhur, ti bemu shpore e çpome
Tek ti, nga largesirat, revan te vij gjithmone!

Jam nje vulla i shkrifet, ti trendafil harlisu
Ne gjoksin tim, qe vlagen te mos ma thithin krisjet!

Jam mugetira e lindjes, ti dil qe nga humnerat
E mjegullat shperndami, si dielli, perngahera!

Jam nata e pahene, oh, vello yjesh pa numer
ti bemu, te mos trembem e te marr fryme i lumtur!

_perkthyer nga Jorgo Bllaci_

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Rumi*

*Someone said, "There is something I have forgotten." There is one thing in the world that should not be forgotten. You may forget everything except that one thing, without there being any cause for concern. If you remember everything else but forget that one thing, you will have accomplished nothing. It would be as if a king sent you to a village on a specific mission. If you went and performed a hundred other tasks, but neglected to
accomplish the task for which you were sent, it would be as though you had done nothing. The human being therefore has come into the world for a specific purpose and aim. If one does not fulfill that purpose, one has done nothing.*

Dikush tha, "Ka dicka qe kam harruar." Eshte nje gje ne bote qe nuk duhet harruar. Mund te harrosh gjithcka pervec asaj nje dickaje, pa u alarmuar. Ne qoftese mban mend gjithcka tjeter por harron ate nje dicka, atehere ke arritur asgje. Do te ishte sikur nje mbret te te dergoi ne nje fshat me nje detyre specifike. Ne qofte se ti vajte dhe kryeve nje qind detyra te tjera, por neglizhove te kryeje ate detyre per te cilen u dergove, do te ishte sikur s'kishe kryer asgje. Qenia njerezore atehere ka ardhur ne kete bote per nje arsye dhe qellim specifik. Ne qoftese njeriu nuk e ploteson ate qellim, njeriu ska arritur gje.

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

*Rumi*

 Let me free so that like the Sun
I shall wear a robe of fire,
And within that fire like a Sun to adorn the world!
*Më ler të lirë në vend që si Dielli
të vesh një robe të zjarrtë,
dhe përbrenda atij zjarri si një Diell të zbukuroj botën!*



Veshtrusja : Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje: 
- Paqja,siguria dhe qetësia qoftë mbi ju dhe me ju.

----------


## Zana e malit

Behet fjale per poemen *"The song of the reed"*


*Kenga e kallamit*

Degjoni kengen e kallamit,
Se si vajton nga dhimbja e ndarjes:

“Qe nga koha kur me morren nga shtrati  i kallamit                                                                                     
Kenga ime pikelluese i ka bere burrat dhe grate te qajne,
I kerkoj ato, zemrat e te cileve jane te coptuara nga ndarja
Sepse vetem ata e kuptojne dhimbjen e ketij malli.

Cilido qe eshte larguar nga memedheu
Permallohet per diten kur do te kthehet.
Ne cdo tubim, ne mes te lumturish ose te pikelluarish
Une qaj me te njejtin vajtim.
E secili degjon sipas kuptimit te vet,
Askush nuk kerkoi t’i njohe fshehtesite brenda meje.
Fshehtesia ime gjendet ne vajtimin tim
Por nje sy ose vesh pa drite nuk mund ta njoh ate...“

Zeri i kallamit vjen nga zjarri, jo nga era
E cfare jete eshte ajo pa kete zjarr?
Eshte zjarri i dashurise qe i sjell muzike kallamit.
Eshte tronditja e dashurise qe i jep shije veres.
Kenga e kallamit e lehteson dhimbjen e dashurise se humbur.
Melodia e saj i fshine vellot nga zemra.
A mund te kete helm me te hidhur a sheqer me te embel
Se kenga e kallamit?
Qe te degjosh kengen e kallamit
Gjithcka qe ke njohur ndonjehere duhet lene pas.


_U perpoqa ta perkthej me mundesite e mia,_
Zana e Malit

----------


## Acid_Burn

Ja Zana nje shqiperim i mbeshtetur ne perkthim tend  :buzeqeshje: 


*Kenga e Kallamit (fyellit)*

Qysh nga koha qe nga shtrati me moren
Kane qare burrat dhe grate me kengen time
Kerkoj ata, zemercoptuarit nga ndarja
Ata, te vetmit kuptojn mallin dhe dhimbjen qe ndjen zemra ime
Kushdo nga vatani larguar 
Permallet nga dita e kthimit
Kudo jam mes gezimit apo pikellimit
Vajtoj me lotet e deshperimit

Secili me degjon ne menyren e vet
Pa u bere kureshtar per misterin tim
Vajtimi ne vehte ma mban fshehtesine
Qe ta kape shqisa ka nevoje per ndricim
Zeri sme vjen nga era, me vjen nga zjarri
Pa zjarr jeta nuk ka vlere
Zjarri i dashurise muzik i jep kallamit
Tronditjen e dashurise shijon ne kupen me vere
Kjo kenge dhimbjen e dashurise se humbur lehteson
Melodia e saj vellot nga zemra largon
Helm me te hidhur dhe sheqer me te embel se kenga kallamit a ekziston?
Qe kengen tia degjosh gjith cnjohe me pare pas duhet tI lesh, largosh.

----------


## TiLoNcE

Ata   te cilet nuk  e ndjejne kete dashuri           


              Kush nuk e ndjen kete dashuri  
              Qe si lum me rrembim vershon
              Kush nektar poshte nuk pi
              Ne kupen e ujit pranveror
              Apo perendimin si darke shijon
              Secili prej atyre qe dot nuk ndryshon

              ........*Le te Fleje*


             Kjo dashuri eshte larg teologjis
              Larg hileve dhe dyftyresis
              Keshtu,  une mendjen dua tjua shendris

              .........*Flini* 


              Trurin perfundimisht kam braktisur
              Copa copa veshjen kam grisur 
              Tutje e kam degdisur
              Dhe Nese krejtesisht zhveshur nuk je
              Peshtillu me mantelin e fjaleve aq bukur qendisur
                 .... *ti Fli*

----------


## ATMAN

Njeri nga mistiket e kohes se tij qe shquhej mbi te gjithe dhe mbeti mbi te gjithe dhe me fame te madhe ne te gjithe boten ishte xhelaledin rumiu i cili mori pastaj titullin e nderit nga pasonjesit e tij mevlana qe do te thote zoteria jonedhe mbeti i njohur me kete mbiemer kudo ne bote
Njihet nga shenjtoret e medhenj dhe nga piranet e tarikateve mistike ,sshte themeluesi i dogmes se tij mistike e cila u shqua nga te tjerat me emrin e tij dhe u njoh me emrin mehlevizme ,kultura e tij e gjere ,lartesia e tij dhe zotesia ne poezi dhe ne proze jane te njohura kudo dhe te perhapura ne te gjithe boten
I pajisur me frymen mistike dhe i ndritur me cdo lloj njohurie ,sidomos me njohuri mistike ,ka shprehur dashurine hyjnore ne gazelet e divanit (poemes)se tij dhe vecanerisht ne librin e famshem te tij methneviqe eshte bere i famshem ne te gjithe boten permbajtja e kesaj vepre permendet nga shume shkrimtare dhe studiohet me interesim te vecante 
Te paret e mevlanase(rumiut)ishin nga qyteti i horasanit te persise(irani i sotem),por ai vete lindi ne qytetin behli te afganistanit ne vitin 604 te hixhretit domethene ne vitin 1207 pas krishtit , i ati i tij ishte ,quhej ,behaed-din-veledi ,nje nga dijetaret e medhenj te kohes ,rreth te cilit mblidhej gjithe populli qe ta degjonte dhe te perfitonte prej kultures dhe njohurise se tij 
Behaud din-veledi nuk shkoi mire me mbretin e atjeshem te kohes ,xhelaledin harem shahun ,dhe keshtu u detyrua te largohej nga vendi i tij ,mori me vete edhe djalin e tij ,xhelaledinin,qe ishte ne moshen 5 vjecare ,dhe ju drejtua rruges se hixhazit ,per te kryer detyren e pelegrinazhit islam ne meke 
Rruges kur arriti ne qytetin nishabur ,u takua me mistikun e madh te famshem ,sheihi attarin , i cili kur e pa kete foshnje ,xhelaledinin 5 vjecar ,shqoi ne te shkendijen e drites hyjnore ,qe ndriconte ne pamjen e tij dhe i gezuar ,lajmeroi te atin dhe e uroi per kete drite 
Pastaj ui kthye foshnjes ,e perkedheli dhe i fali nje kopje te librit te tij ,qe kish shkruar me titullinesrarname(libri i sekreteve) 
Behaud-dini ne pelegrinazh u takua me mistikun e madh sejjid burhanuddin muhakkik tirmidhin,me te cilin u shoqerua dhe bisedonte perdere mbi tezen e rruges mistike spirituale dhe me njohurite e brendshme te saja 
Xhelaleddini(rumiu) i vogel nuk ndahej prej tyre gjithe rruges dhe qysh atehere i hyri deshira dhe filloi te pajisej me shijen e kesaj rruge dhe me njohurite e brendshme te saja 
Burhanuddini nuk u nda prej tyre gjithe rruges ,dhe kur u kthyen nga hixhazi erdhi me ta ,bashke ,dhe qendroi se bashku nje kohe ne sham 
Per fat atje burhanuddinit i arriti vdekja dhe para se te nderronte jete i la porosi behauddinit qe te instalohej nga anet e vendeve te rumit 
Sipas porosise behauddin veleni mori djalin(rumiun) dhe filloi udhetimin,duke ecur arriti ne erzinxhan ,pastaj shkoi ne qytetin e larende,andej ne baze te fteses qe i beri mbreti i kohes,alaudin selçokiu,vajti ne konje(anatoli)dhe u vendos atje
Atje u muar duke dhene mesime dhe konferenca fetare,ne te cilat merte pjese edhe mbreti vete,mbreti e pelqente shume kulturen e bahauddinit dhe per nder te tij themeloi nje medrese te madhe me emrin medresei hudavendiqar, konferencat e tija benin pershtypje te madhe dhe degjoheshin me kujdes nga i gjithe populli 
Kjo gjendje vazhdoi deri ne 631 te hixhretit ,date ne te cilen fatkeqesisht i arriti vdekja bahauddinit,vendin e tij ,pas vdekjes i a zuri i biri xhelaluddini ,i cili ishte atehere ne moshen 24 vjecare
Ne kete menyre xhelaluddinit ju dha rasti te shprehte zotesine e tij te madhe dhe kulturen e gjere ,mori fame te madhe dhe nga cdo ane mblidheshin nxenes qe te perfitonin nga cultura e tij ,aq shume ju shtuan studentet dhe populli sa jo vetem i mblidheshin rreth tryezes dhe bangove te shkolles kur jepte mesim ,por edhe kur delte nga shkolla per te shkuar ne shtepi e shoqeronin 400-500 veta gjate gjithe rruges per te degjuar bisedat e tija te kendshme,por edhe kur kthehej nga shtepia per ne shkolle ishte i rrethuar gjithnje nga grumbuj njerzish ,te cilet e pyesnin per cdo gje qe kishin nevose te dinin dhe mernin pergjigjet e duhura
Pas nje kohe ne konje u bashkua me hysamuddin çelepine dhe ju ngjall deshira per rrugen mistike,te cilen e kreu me vone me sukses te plote(kamusi Aalam vol.3, faq.1825) 
Xhelaluddini ,duke ushqyer gjithnje kete deshire per fat ,ne vitin 642 te hixhretit u takua me nje dervish (fakir) udhetar i quajtur shemsuddin tibrizi,per te cilin siç thuhet ne kamus-flitej se ishte derguar ne konje nga mistiku i madh ruqnuddin zerqubiu ,per te pajisur xhelaluddinin me njohuri mistike
Ketij dervishi xhelaluddini i hodhi dashuri te madhe mistike dhe e mori ne shtepine e tij ,ku e mbante atje dh nuk e leshonte me dite e me nate 
Efektin dhe llojin e kesaj dashurie ,veledi,ne librin e tij veledname(libri i veledit) e shpjegon keshtu :
qysh prej kohes se profetit Adam e ketej kane ardhur ne bote shume shenjtore te plotesuar dhe dashurues te mbaruar , por permbi keta ka edhe nje bote shpirterore tjeter ,pozita e se ciles eshte me e larte sepse permban dashuruesin dhe te dashuruemin bashkerisht ,perpara daljes se shemsi tibrizit kjo lloj bote e kesaj lloj dashurie nuk ishte e njohur dhe asnje njeri skishte bere fjale per te,prandaj mund te thuhet me plot te drejte se shemsi tibrizi ishte nje nga perfaqesuesit e fshehur te kesaj bote te panjohur ,i cili erdhi dhe ja zbuloi kete shkence hyjnore xhelaleddin rumiut,qe ta pajiste me te,me kete menyre shemsiu u paraqit dhe doli jo si mbreti i dashuruèsvet ,por si mbreti i te dashuruemvet dhe i frymezoi xhelaluddinit kete fryme te re,qe ta shprehte ne poezi dhe te konsiderohej nje nga te paret poete mistike islame

xhelaleddini i harroi te gjitha mesimet qe ju jepte nxenesve dhe merej vetem me kete, u largua nga shoket dhe filloi te meret me njohurite e brendshme spirituale mistike , u ftoh nga njohurite e jashtme dhe bashke me dervishin ,shetiste fushave duke biseduar gjithnje per frymen mistike spirituale ,dhe shijen e saj
gjithe studentet dhe dijetaret e qytetit u deshperuan shume nga kjo ndodhi dhe muaren masa qe ta largonin dervishin fare prej tij(rumiut) e debuan dervishin prej andej ,i cili iku i deshperuar dhe ,pikerisht ne vitin 643 te hixhreti (1245 pas krishtit) ,vate ne sham 
sado qe ata e larguan dervishin prej tij ,dashuria spirituale midis tyre kishte hye aq thelle sa nuk mund te rrinin te ndare nga njeri-tjetri 
qellimi per te cilin u perpoqen dijetaret ta ndanin xhelaleddinin nga dervisci ishte qe ta kishin per veten e tyre,por perseri kjo mase nuk dha asnje fryt ,sepse xhelaleddini jo vetem qe nuk ju afrohej atyre ,por si i dehur bridhte andej-ketej dhe e kerkonte
atehere nxenesit e pane qe sishte pune me te dhe iu luten e i kerkuan ndjese,xhelaleuddini e pranoi ndjesen e tyre dhe dergoi djalin e tij veledinin qe te shkonte dhe ta gjente dervishin dhe tja sillte perseri ,duke i bere lutje te medha,djali duke e kerkuar ,arriti dhe e gjeti ne sham,dhe mbas shume lutjesh ,mundi ta sillte perseri ne konje,ne shenje gezimi per kete sukses gjithe udhetimin e kthimit e beri ne kembe
si u kthye shemsi tibrizi ne konje ,xhelauddini filloi ta kalonte kohen me te ,keshtu smbeti me asnje shprese per studentet e tij qe te perfitonin, atehere e shtuan me keq merzitjen kunder dervishit dhe sdonin ta shikonin me sy
shemsi tibrizi e kuptoi kete urrejtje ,u merzit dhe u zemerua aq shume sa u largua dhe u zhduk fare nga syte e tyre dhe nuk e pane me,askush nuk e dinte se ku vajti,sepse nuk la asnje gjurme
ne ate rast u perhap fjala se dervishin e vrau djali tjeter i xhelaluddinit ,alauddini,por vellai i tij veledi ne librat e tij e pergenjeshtron kategorikisht kete gje
xhelaleddini vete shkoi dy here me rradhe ne sham qe ta kerkonte ,por nuk gjeti asnje gjurme te tij ,atehere nuk qendronte dot ne as ndonje vend, i hyri zjarri i dashurise hyjnore dhe i dehur nga kjo ekstaze dashurie hyjnore,mbahej nga nje direk ne dore dhe dridhej rreth atij ,merrte veglat e tij muzikore si najin-in(mandolinen)dhe tumbelekun dhe nga zerat e tyre vihej ne poziten vexhit mistik(ekstazit)dhe te shijes
kjo eshte origina e pare e semase (valles mistike spirituale)qe dihet pothuaj nga te gjithe dhe eshte e famshme ne mevlevizme
xhelaleddin rumiu si perparoi shume ne dashurine shpirterore e gjeti shpirterisht te dashurin e tij te vertete dhe u bashkua ne shpirt me te dhe qysh atehere pa me syte e zemres se i dashuri dhe dashuruesi ishin te bashkuar ne nje trup te vetem 
per nderin e shemsi tibrizit ,mevlana xhelaluddin rumi filloi te shkruaje poezite e tij mistike ,te cilat te grumbulluara se bashku ,perbejne divanin(poemen) e tij ne e cilen nuk vuri emrin e vet ,por perdori ne cdo gazel emrin e udheheqesit te vet shpirteror shemsi tibrizit
keshtu vertet u zhduk shemsi tibrizi nga syte e botes ,por detyren e frymezimit ai e kreu sic duhej perkundrejt dishepullit te tij,xhelaleddinit,te cilin e pajisi si duhej me parimet mistike ,aq sa zuri nje vend dhe pozite te larte me vone dhe e beri te numerohet nga kreret mistike dhe nga piranet e tarikatit 
xhelaleddini ,si arriti kete pozite te larte perparimi shpirteror,filloi te shkruantemethnevine e cila ze nje vend te larte ne literature dhe nga pikepamja mistike njihet si veper e klasit te pare ,sepse cdo verse i saj shfaq nje lloj fryme mistike te ndryshme nga ato te verseve te tjera
divani i xhelaluddin rumiut ka tremije verse dhe methnevija ka 47,000 vjersha me fryme mistike

parimi mistik i xhelaluddin rumiut dhe vija e tij mund te shpjegohet ne kete menyre:
me pare dashuria hyjnore ne misticizme ishte e njohur me gjithe kuptimin e fjales dhe e tretur ne shpirtin e dashuruesit,i cili ia afronte kete lloj dashurie vete zotit te tij te madh
por xhelaluddini,me frymezimin e shemsi tibrizit ,nuk e la me kaq dashurine e zotit por e pajisi dhe me ne kuptim te ri, i cili ishte qe jo vetem nje njeri i persosur eshte dashuruesi i zotit ,por edhe zoti vete,kur i afrohet kjo dasiuri nga njeriu preket dhe behet edhe ai vete dashurues i tij ,e ndofta si esente me e larte ,preket me shume dhe behet dashurues akoma me i madh i njeriut te atille
domethene me fjale te tjera,sic terhiqet njeriu i kulluar dhe vendoset plotesisht ne shkrirjen per dashurine e zotit,edhe zoti vete terhiqet nga kjo dashuri e afruar e njeriut dhe e ben njerine e persosur te dashuruemin e tij ,me gjithe rrjedhimet e saja,dhe ndofta zoti si fuqi absolute ,shtyhet me teper ne kete dashuri
keshtu del kuptimi qe zoti eshte dashuruesi i njeriut tatille e njekohesisht edhe njeriu eshte dashuruesi i zotit,qe te dy behen dashuruesa dhe te dashuruar me njeri-tjetrin,kete lloj dashurie reciproke nuk e kishte thene njeri me pare,te cilen e shpalli per heren e pare xhelaluddin rumi ,i frymezuar ,sic thame nga udheheqesi i tij shpirteror shemsi tibrizi 
xhelaleddin rumiu e rrembeu kete te vertete nga i mesuesi i tij i dashur dhe i infektuar me kete fryme ,e dedikoi gjithe jeten e tij ne shfaqjen dhe shprehjen e kesaj dhuntie te re
mund te thuhet se kjo ishte arsyeja qe shemsi tibrizi e ndau nga te gjithe shoket dhe ndjekesit e tij ,kjo do te thote se deshi ti mesonte atij kete durate te re,qe eshte nje e vertete e re,me te cilen pasurohet jeta mistike spirituale 
u kuptua gjithashtu se ky ishte edhe shkaku qe xhelaluddini sakrifikoi gjithe miqte dhe veten e tij ,duke qendruar i vetmuar ,bashke me te ,deri sa e asimiloi mire kete drite te vertete te misticizmes spirituale ,nje gje e tille ishte nje dhurate e madhe prej zotit ,te cilen nuk ishin ne gjendje ta cmonin as ndjekesit dhe asnje njeri tjeter ,pervec atyre qe ishin te kesaj rruge 
per kete reforme te re xhelaleddin rumi mori nje fame te madhe dhe te vecante ne boten mistike spirituale ,sa qe nje nga mistiket e medhenj ,xhamiu,kur shkroi methnevine mevlanaja ,per ta lavderuar tha kete poezi ne gjuhen persiane :
nist pejgamber ve li dared qitab (xhelaleddini nuk eshte profet,por ka liber si te profeteve)

nga libri  :e mira/e keqja: ISTIKA ISLAME DHE BEKTASHIZMA


VARGJE KATERSHE DASHURIE

Nje kenge asaj i ngrita ,po fort mu zemerua 
Qe brenda vargut jeta ju shterua 
si te kendoj per ty? ajo mu pergjegj
ta mbyllesh bukurine ne varg nuk dua !

ti mos pandeh se nuk brengosem me per ty 
se hidherim nuk ndjej kur nuk te shoh ne sy
nga vere e dashurise sate kaq shume kam pire 
sa dehur jam perjete me dashuri 

kush ka nje zemer e vogel qofte fare 
larg teje nuk rri dot pa dashuri 
po rrathe kacurrelash kur te çplekse
ne paste mend ,humbet dhe mend e tij

me e kendshme dashuria kur sjell mundim 
nuk dashuron ai qe vuajtje safron 
ti burre do te jesh po hodhe ne harrim 
gjithshka,dhe dashurise jeten ja kushton

ajo si rubin cdo gje ne te ndricon 
shkelqime botesh qe si njoh sjellin gezim
kureshtja tja di emrin sme mundon 
per bukurine e saj kam adhurim 

te prita shume qahere kur u ndame 
kujtova do pendohesh,ste mbaj meri 
mezi durova ditet qe su pame 
te vish se smundem me ,sbej dot pa ty

i mencur qofsh ,harro dhe dashuro
si pluhur udhe behu,ne qiell ne banofsh
me pleq ,te rinj ,te liq,te mire,ti veten barazo
edhe gur shahu beju,mbretereshe a mbret qofsh

kur dashuria nis ,na sjell kenaqesi 
gezime pa kufi na shtje ne gji 
te mema dashuri u mbrujta une 
ne shekuj paste drite e miresi

kjo njohja ime me nje tjeter ish nje rast 
jo,zemren tjeter kujt sja kam dhuruar 
prej qiesh dielli kur largohet ,pushon nje cast
ne vend te tij perpara meje qiririn ka afruar

ende sta nxorra malle ,shoqe e dashur 
do deshiroja prape uen embelsi
edhe nje fije bar mbi varr,i rritur 
besnikeri do ruaj per ty


SI E PA KALIFI LEJLANE

Kalifi tha si valle vec per ty
Mexhnun i shkrete humbi mend e tij?

Cna paske me te mire ,e muget nxin 
Sa sheh si ti,veshtrimin kur e shtrin 

Pergjigjet lejlaja: mexhnuni ti nuk je 
Kushdo ne te erret driten nuk e sheh!

Se ndjen dot cdo njeri  dhe kur gjallohet 
E nga i thelli gjume dot nuk zgjohet !

E ndjen ai qe zgjedhe gjumin ta hedh
E mu ne shpirt nje te vertete mbjell

Po nese frike e vdekjes te mundon
Dhe etja e fitimit te pervelon

Ne shpirtin tend sdo kete pasterti
Shedh rrenje e perjetshmja bukuri,dashuri

Prej gjumit vdekesor spermendet dot
Kush do genjeshter dhe shkelqim te kote

XHELALEDDIN RUMI 

BARAZ JANE 

Te drejten kur them ,po edhe kur mashtroj baraz jane
Arabi i bardhe dhe arabi i zi baraz jane

Me ndodh te jem diell ,i shpirtit simurg
Unaze magjike e mbretit sulejmanit baraz jane

Stuhi dhe hi ,dhe uje edhe zjarr 
Fisnik jam tani,i poster me pas-baraz jane

Me turq me taxhike i dua te gjithe 
Largpames tani,I verber pastaj-baraz jane 

Jam dite edhe jave jam vit ,ramazan e bajram
Pishtar jam i ndezur prej atit te madh baraz jane

Dhe ngjyren e nderroj ,roberuar deshirash
I bie ne cast nje dajre te re-baraz jane

Ndrit hena ne qiell ,kam prane daulle ,bajrak
Sarajit mbreteror i ngjan cadra ime baraz jane

Perija te kembet me rri dhe njerez te fisme 
Ne pluhur kendojne ,hedhin valle baraz jane 

Kerkoj perendine dhe thelbin e sendeve ndjej 
Dhe ditet dhe netet qe fali AI baraz jane 

Keshtu po flas une ,keshtu dhe i ndrituri shams 
Mbuluar prej reve tani ,i purpurt si flake pastaj baraz jane 


rumi 


KUR PARA TEJE TRUPI IM

Kur para teje trupi im gatitet per ne qivur 
Ti mos pandehesh se ky shpirt te bote e kalbur mbetet 
Mos qa kur te me shohesh vdekur ,dhe mos thirr sa keq
Sa keq kur ne enderr te harreses ,kurban i territ mbetesh 
Qivurin tim kur ta shikosh mos thuaj ah me iku
Midis vetmise se pashoqe ky shpirti im do mbetet 
Kur ne varreza te me cosh ,percillme por jo larg
Parajsa nis qe nga rrepira te fund I varrit mbetur
Mbarimin pe ti ,po tani ringjalljen do shikosh 
Dhe perendimi diell e hene si rob me turp do zihet
Atje ku anija te fanitet,shih ngjitjen perpjete 
Ky shpirt qe iku ,rob i varrit-ne prehje do te mbetet
Ne pus nje kove po ta hedhesh ,a smbushet gjer ne gryke?
Kur derdhi lot ne pus Jusufi, i shejteruar mbeti
Ti mbylle gojen pra ketu,ta celesh atje lart 
Dhe klithma jote himn triumfi,e vrullshme do te mbetet

rumi 

ME DUAN NJEHERE

Me duan njehere ,me urrejne pastaj perseri
Nje zemer me falin ,po timen ma vrasin ne gji

Pushtet kam njehere ,sundoj mbi mendimet e mi 
Po ndodh qe mendimi me mban nen peshen e tij

Jusufit i ngjaj ,leshoj sot nje drite hijeshi
Po neser -Jakupit ,kur therret i helmuar ne zi

Ashtu porsi Zeusi ,mendohem ,duroj,edhe hesht
Po perde e durimit me digjet nga prushi ne gji

Sot-plot e perplot ,po neser jam bosh si kallam 
Sot ndjenjat shperthejne ,po neser une rresht edhe nxij

Sot turrem mbi ar, i dredhur kerkoj mu ne zjarr 
Po neser edhe arin e flak ,dhe sdua tja di 

I tmerrshem sot ngjaj ,perzitur nga flaket e ferrit 
Po neser shkellqej,perballem me cdo bukuri

Besimi i shejte me sjell sot dhe paqe , urtesi 
Po neser besimin e shkel me plot neveri 

Sot behem luan,dhe ujk i terbuar ,asllan 
I embel jam neser si dita qe bie freski 

I lik e nopran shfaqem sot, i rende sa sbehet 
Po neser un zbutem dhe zemra kumbon ciltersi

Dhe ja pra fytyrat: sot ndrisin me nur ,pasterti 
Po neser damkosen nga turpi i vesit te zi 

rumi 

Dëshira




Dashnori din vetëm për përulje ngase zgjidhje tjetër nuk ka
Në mbrëmje përvidhet në oborin tënd ngase zgjidhje tjetër nuk ka
Tretet të puth çdo kaçurelë të flokut tënd, mos u kërcno ngase zgjidhje tjetër nuk ka
Me zjarrin e dashurisë ndaj teje ai digjet të thej grilat e shpirtit të vet
Ngase zgjidhje tjetër nuk ka. 

Dashuria pyeti të dashurin, Mos vallë e do vetën më shumë ngaqë më do mua?
I dashuruari u përgjigj: Unë kam vdekur në veten time tani jetoj për ty
Jam zhdukur nga vetja dhe atributet e mia jam i pranishëm vetëm për ty
I pata harruar dituritë e mia por duke të njohur, u bëra dijetar
E kam humbur gjithë forcën time ndërsa tani, jam nga fuqia yte.
E dua veten, ah sa të dua, sa të dua, veten e dua.

Jam dashuria yte, ri në vështrimin tim, se do të hap portën e shkëlqimit
Eja pusho me mua le të bëhemi fqinj, si yjet.
Ti je fshehur aq gjatë duke u endur pafundësisht në detin e dashurisë sime
Megjithatë, ti gjithmonë ke qenë i lidhur për mua
I fshehur, zbuluar në të dukshmen dhe të padukshmen

Jam jeta vet, ti ishe i epuri pas një pellgu të vogël
Jam Oqeani dhe shqetësimi i trazuar i tij
Eja zhytu me mua, braktise këtë botë të erësirës
Qëndro me mua se do të hap portën e dashurisë

Të dëshiron më shumë se haja e pija
Trupi im, ndjenjat e mia mendja uria ndaj shijes tënde,
Mund ta ndjej praninë tënde në zemrën time ndonëse ti i takon të gjitha botërave
Do të pres me ëndje të heshtur vetëm për një gjest, një shkëndijë prej teje

XHELAUDIN RUMI

Kenga e fyellit

Degjoje ti zerin pse valle po qan e vajton
Per dertet e ndarjeve tona,lendimet e kohes qe shkon

Kur i hyri bariu kallamishtes dhe preu ne mes drurin tim
Psheretimat dhe lotet u derdhen dhe brenda u fsheh nje deshperim

Me buze te dredhur nga malli ,plot zjarr do ti bie gjithmone
Qe afshin pa fund dashuror ne zemra te ndez me jehone

Merguar ne dheun e larget ,te vater e huaj po rri 
Njeriu i debuar fatzi ,pas naets pret diten qe po gdhin

Fatzinj e te lumtur degjojne si bie me gaz e trishtim
Ky fyelli im ndane vatres me tinguj plot mall e pergjerim 

Kushdo qe degjoi zerin tim fatkeq a i lumtur njeri 
Ne shpirtin e fshehte e te shejte ska hyre dot gjer me tani

Si trupi me shpirtin eshte shkrire kuptimi qe mbaj une ne gji 
Po prape njeriu zemer ngrire , te fshehtat e shpirtit nuk i di

Rendimi i fyellit eshte flake ,nuk eshte ere e lehte pranverore 
Kush mbetet i ftohte ndaj flakes se ndjen kete kenge te bukur madheshtore

E ndezur nga afshi i flakes ne shpirt dashuria kendon 
Si zjarri qe ngrihet prej veres se shejte kur vlon dhe lodron 



Skifter i shkathet

Skifter i shkathet fluturova prej dores se madherishme 
Ne lartesi ku me dergonte nje fjale e perendishme

Shtate planete i pershkova ,nente sfera qiellore 
Arrita majen e saturnit ,zbrita te tok e dhimbshme

Ende adami skishte dale ,kur ruaja parajsen
Ne mes hyrive prehje gjeta ne boten e cuditshme 

Ne fronin mbreteror u ngjita ,me vule dhe unaze 
Dhe para sulejmanit zbuta gjithe shpirtrat e perbindshme

I hyra zjarrit plot me flake qe trendafile u bene 
Mes lulesh shkova ,permes zjarresh me purpur ,te magjishme 

Dhe kur u bera perle rashe permei lendinen toke 
Ne u ngritsha prape qiellit lart ,me pret kuror e hijshme 

Cdo kohe qe erdhi pas shamsiut vijoi kete kenge 
Po une i pari e kendova me zera te mahnitshme


xheladin rumi 

I ETUR JAM 

Zbuloma fytyren : per kopshte trendafilash- i etur jam 
Cilma gojen. Per malte prej vese te embel- i etur jam 
Dhe cadren e reve largoje ,o diell tregoje fytyren 
Gezim le te sjelle kjo rreze e ndritur i etur jam 
Ky zeri im me grish per larg te fluturoj 
Nga dor e mbretit si skifter ,drejt enderrimesh shkoj
Me zemerim me pate thene : ik prej meje !
Per zerin tend ,dhe kercenues qofte i etur jam 
Drejt meje qe nga kopsht i aferm,fry moj ere 
Arome vese mengjezore te nuhas  i etur jam 
Nje njomesi lart qielli hedh si fryme e befte 
Per kaltersi ,furtune deti i etur jam 
Si ritma qe leshon JAKUPI . oh cme gjeti kjo thirrja ime 
Te shoh JUSUFIN te me rritet  i etur jam 
Pa ty dhe ky qytet plot zhurme porsi burg
Kerkoj nje shkemb ne shkretetire  i etur jam 
Me kupen mbushur sheshit shkoj ,me krelat prane 
Nga pjergulla nje leng shijoj dhe valle hedh
Mes njerzish shpirterisht te varfer dot nuk rri !
Me prufte fati miqesi Aliu, Rustemi-etje kam
Nje bukuri ne duar njerzish-pluhur i imte 
Per prurje te begata tokes thelle etje kam
I varfer jam,po sdua gureza te ngjyrta 
Per gure te medhenj ,si shkemb me drite i etur jam
Kur shoh perreth trishtime njerzish ,hidherohem
Gezimin qe sjell lengu I rrushit deshiroj
Nen egjiptiane heq ky popull zemra nxin
Per nje moisi ,te birin e imramit etje kam
Do thone: kerkuam e se gjetem!
Kuroren e endrrave te mija kerkoj-I etur jam
Plot sharje turmash te pamend ma mbyllen gojen
Ne vend te kenges ,lot te hidhur po gelltis 
Vertitej sheiku rreth qytetit me kandil
Qe shtegu i njerzve te mos mbyllet  i etur jam
Po shpirti im lakmi synimesh pat me kohe 
Perjetesia ne themel te botes qofte- i etur jam 
Prej botes i fshehur rri ai ,po ne cdo pamje gjendet
Drejt fshehtesise qe ze fill ,shpirti shkofte  i etur jam 
Rrefimin e besimit bej  mu deh kjo zemer !
Si pije vjeshte per besim u shndrofsha i etur jam 
Lahute dashurie tingellofsha jehon e saj
Si tingull i hazretit ne parajse,kur dergoi-i etur jam
Per dashuri te flakte ja merr kenges kjo lahute 
Se lote dhembshurie enderroj prej zoterijsh te larte 
O shams ti krenari tibrizi ,na ndiz agimin e zjarrte
Dhe per ballkizin sihariq dergo arome fjalesh i etur jam

XHELAUDIN RUMI- 1207-1272 
O JU QE BUKURIA JU VERBON

O ju qe bukuria ju verbon ! prej kohesh zemra ime dashuron
Ne gjume dashuror ky shpirt po lengon ! prej kohesh zemra ime dashuron

Kudo perreth ishte nje tymnaje dhe bota zinte fill
Qe atehere nis kjo ndjenje dhe zemra dashuron 

Dhe vit per vit ne mijera vjet u gdhend fytyra ime 
Qe se kur lindi dhe gjallon ,kjo zemer dashuron

Qe kur zoti pyeti njerzit :a jam une zot mbi ju?
Gjeta kuptimin qe kerkon! Kjo zemer dashuron

O engjej,ju qe botet mbani pezull !
Ngrijeni lart diturine ne fron !kjo zemer dashuron

I beni fjale diellit tim: rumiu erdhi ne tibriz 
Rumine dashuria e pervelon ! prej kohesh zemra dashuron

Kush eshte ai qe e quaj diell tibrizi??
Pishtar qe te verteten na tregon ! prej kohesh zemra ime dashuron

xhelaudin rumi 


RANISHTE ,SHKRETETIRE PA KUFI

Ranishte shkretetire pa kufi
Pa fund rrefimi im dhe shpirti i tij 
Nje bote shembellim kerkon te mare 
Mes saj fytyra ime valle ku rri ??
Nese te del perpara koke e prere 
Qe tatepjeten mer e sndalet dot 
Ta pyesesh per te fshehtat qe ajo di
E fshehta del ne shesh me siguri
Cdo ndodhte valle veshi po te kapte 
Si flasin zogjte me kenge e cicerime ?
Cdo ndodhte kur prej tyre te kuptoje 
Te sulejmanit perla e gjithesi fshehtesi
Si rob i gjithesise cte rrefej?
Cna thote qielli valle ,ne lartesi?
S rri dot i fshehur kur cdo cast me shtohet
Tronditje te tille qe se ndjeu njeri!
Thelleza dhe skifteri qe ngrihen lart
Ne mjegull kane fole ,ne lartesi
Ku ngrihet qiell i shtate ,te saturni
Ky yll i botes ndrit me farfuri
Tej shtate qiejsh a nuk ka mbi kupe 
Te tjera vende tej ne largesi ?
Po kupat qiellore ne c i duam ?
Kur token kemi cak e dashuri 
Qe shkumberon dhe e vetmuar rri
Se perralla jone pa shpirt po hesht ne zi
Salah-ed dini kendoi bukurine 
Kjo ngrihet mbi cdo mbret e mbreteri

Xhelaudin rumi 

E PASHE SOT MIKESHEN TIME

E pashe sot mikeshen time,me turbanine praruar
Shtepise rreth e rrotull vinte me capin e nxituar

Dhe harku i saj kumbim te embel perhapte me laute
Ashtu sic shkrep nje gur sterralli kur ndez eshken e bute

E dehur ,e dalldisur fort ca vargje po kendonte 
Sakine therriste qe ti vije,tek kenga e trazonte

Pa vjen sakiu,pa nje pa dy ,me broken e kerkuar
Dhe ne ate kupe qe shndrit hedh veren e bekuar 

Ne leng te thjeshte a ke pare ,ke pare ndonjehere 
Se si del nga flaka-gjarperushe nga gota plot me vere?

Sakiu me fytyren hene ,ve kupen mbi cardak
Perkulet lehtazi dhe ulet te puthe ate prag

Sakaq me gaz e shtrejta ime merr kupen e lartuar
E pi, gelltit nga lengu i saj me etje te pashuar

Te artat floke u shkendijuan me nje shkelqim te befte 
Kujtoi kohen se si ish dhe neser si do te jete 

Nje diell i se vertetes jam! Jam dashuria vete !
Ne shpirtin e dremitur hedh mahnitje,lumturi dhe jete1

Xhelaudin rumi 

PIKTOR UN JAM

Piktor une jam dhe rikrijoj cdo cast fytyren tende 
Nuk harroj as dite as nate ,gjithmone e kam ne mende 

Portrete shume vizatoj ,me shpirt i gjalleroj
Por mu ne zjarr i hedh kur shikoj fytyren tende

Oh kush je ti moj bukuroshe ,qe sjell nje afsh prej pranvere?
Si ere e ngrohte shkretetire prej endrrash me permende 

Me hyre thelle mu ne shpirt ,me afshin tend u deha
Binjaku yt u be ky shpirt ,me mall edhe me endje 

Cdo pike gjak ne dejet e mi bucet vetem per ty
Dhe balte e pluhur kam zili ,kur shkel ti ne ato vende

Ky trupi im i brishte mbet ,prej balte dhe prej uji
Po kur je ti une vetetij buroj nje drite argjende

Xhelaudin rumiu 

CNA SHOHIN SYTE :SHEMBELLIM..

Cna shohin syte shembellim ,brendia thelle mbetet 
Ajo nuk vdes ,po vetem vdes cfare syrit tone I shfaqet

Mos u anko per driten qe iku,mos qa per tingellimin 
Se syri yt nuk shihte tjeter,pervecse pasqyrimin

Po cjemi ne ,cberthame kemi,kur vijme ne kete jete?
Metaformoza behet shkalle ** i ngjitemi perpjete 

Dhe lart ne efir u bere gur ,pastaj nje bar mbi dhe 
Ne kafshe u ktheve ,te ky shnderrim nje e fshehte qe se njeh

Po ja tani je njeri,me mend dhe dituri
Fytyre balta sec na mori ,po balte gjithsesi 

Do behesh engjell pasi kreve nje udhe fort te gjate 
Edhe si cak sdo kesh me token por majen me te larte

O shams ti zhytu ne humneren dhe zbrit nga lartesite 
Ne nje pike uji pasqyro te deteve kufijte

Xhelaudin rumi 


JU QE ZOTIN PO KERKONI

Ju qe zotin po kerkoni ne qiellin plot kaltersi
Lerini keto kerkime: AI -JU-e JU AI1

Te derguarit e zotit ,ju qe sollet nje profet
Jeni shpirt e shkronj e ligjit ,dhe spiritualitetit madheshti

Shembellime perendie qendisni kryq e terthor
Po ne thelb ju nuk kuptoni se ceshte kjo perendi

Si burim pavdekesie ,ju shperberje sdo te keni
Jeni shtroje e te madhenushmit, ne hyjnorin fron te tij

Po perse valle kerkoni cka ska humbur ndonjehere 
Qe nga koka gjer te kembet,hidh nje sy je vete ti

Doni qe ta shihni zotin drejtperdrejt e sy nder sy?
Hiqni nga pasqyre e shpirtit ,nam,ego,e pluhurin e zi

Dhe pastaj porsi rumiu ,me ndricim vertetesie 
Shihni veten ne pasqyre,si me e larta madheshti

Xhelaudin rumiu 


poezite e RUMIUT jane mare nga libri : poezi klasike persiane

----------


## Diabolis

Pranvera është Krishti

Çdokush ka ngrënë dhe rënë në gjumë. Shtëpia është bosh.
Ne shëtisim në kopësht të lemë mollën të pjekë pjeshkën,
Të përçojmë lajme ndërmjet trëndafilit dhe jaseminit.

Pranvera është Krishti,
Që ngre bimë martire prej qefinëve.
Gojët e tyre të hapura në mirënjohje, presin të puthen.
Shndrritja e trëndafilit dhe tulipani të thonë se një llambë
Është nga brenda. Një gjethe dridhet. Unë dridhem
Në bukurinë erore si një mëndafsh Turkmenistani.

Era është Shpirti i Shenjtë.
Pemët janë Mari.
Shih si burrë e grua luajnë lojra dinake me duart e tyre.
Perla resh prej Edenit hedhur përmbi të dashuruarit,
Si është zakoni i martesës.

Era e këmishës së Jozefit vjen tek Jakovi.
Një e qeshur Jemeni dyllë i kuq dëgjohet
Nga Muhamedi në Mekë.

Ne flasim për këtë dhe për atë. Nuk ka pushim
Përveçse në këto çaste degëzuese.

----------


## Diabolis

Ti je granite.
Une jam nje gote vere bosh.
Ti e di kur prekemi cndodh!
Ti qesh si dielli qe qesh kur del
Me nje yll qe ne te perhumbet.
Dashuria me hap kraharorin, dhe mendimi
Kthehet ne sinoret e tij.
Durimi dhe konsideratat racionale ikin.
Vetem deshira qendron, duke lotuar dhe percellonjese.
Ca burra bien ne rruge si rrecka te hedhura.
E, pa care koken, mengjesin tjeter
Galopojne me qellime te reja. Dashuria
Eshte realiteti, poezia eshte daullja
Qe na therret ne te. Mos u anko
Per vetmine! Lere gjuhen frigashe te kesaj teme
Te gjeje te care dhe te rrjedhe pertej. Prifti le te zbrese
Prej kulles se tij e te mos ngjitet me.

----------


## Diabolis

_Kështu_

Nëse cilido të pyet
Se si do të duket kënaqsia e përkorë
E të gjithë dëshirave të tua seksuale,
Larto fytyrën dhe thuaj,
_Kështu._

Kur dikush përmend hijeshinë
E qiellit të natës, hip përmbi çati
Kërce dhe thuaj,
_Kështu?_

Nëse cilido do të dijë shpirti çështë
A merma (aroma) e Zotit çdo të thotë,
Përkul kokën drejt tij apo saj.
Mbaje fytyrën atje ngjitur.
_Kështu._

Kur dikush përmend imazhin e vjetër poetik
Të reve që pak nga pak zhveshin hënën,
Zgjidh me ngadalë kotkë më kotkë
Rripat e rrobës tënde.
_Kështu?_

Nëse cilido habitet si Jezusi ngriti të vdekurin,
Mos u përpiq të shpjegosh mrekullinë.
Puthmë në buzë.
_Kështu. Kështu._

Kur dikush pyet se çdo me thënë
të vdesësh për dashurinë,
ver gishtin
_këtu._

Nëse dikush pyet sa i gjatë jam,
Vrenjtu dhe mat me gishta
Hapësirat në mes rrudhave në ballë.
_Kaq i gjatë._

Shpirti herë-herë e le trupin, pastaj kthehet.
Kur dikush nuk e beson këtë,
Kthehu në shtëpinë time.
_Kështu._

Kur dashnorët rënkojnë
Historinë tonë tregojnë.
_Kështu._

Unë jam një qiell ku shpirtrat rrojnë.
Kundro në këtë blu të thellë
Ndërsa flladi thotë një të fshehtë.
_Kështu._

Kur dikush pyet çduhet bërë atje,
Ndiz kandilin në dorën e tij.
_Kështu._

Si erdhi era e Josefit tek Jakovi?
_Huuuuu._

Si ju kthye Jakovit shikimi?
_Huuuu._

Një erë e lehtë pastron sytë.
_Kështu._

Kur Shemsiu kthehet prej Tabrizi
Ai do zgjasë kokën mbas cepit të derës
Për të na kapur në befasi.
_Kështu._

----------


## Diabolis

Duke folur permes deres

Ti the, Kush eshte te dera?
Une thashe, Skllavi yt.

Ti the, Cfare kerkon?
Te te shoh dhe te t perulem.

Sa gjate do te presesh?
Derisa te me therresesh.

Sa gjate do te gatuash?
Deri diten e Ringjalljes.

Ne folem permes deres. 
Une u zotova per nje dashuri te madhe
Dhe se jepja gjithe boten
Qe te isha ne ate dashuri.

Ti the, Te tilla zotime kerkojne deshmitar.
Une thashe, Ky mall, keta lote.

Ti the, Deshimtare te diskredituar.
Une thashe, Sigurish qe jo!

Ti the, Me ke erdhe?
Me perfytyrimin magjik qe ti me dhe.

Pse erdhe?
Myshku i veres tende ishte ne ajer.

Cqellime ke?
Miqesi.

Ckerkon prej meje?
Bamiresi.

Atehere ti pyete, Ku ke qene me rehat?
Ne pallat.

Cka pe atje?
Gjera te mrekullueshme.

Po pse eshte kaq i boshatisur.
Sepse gjithe ate ta marrin ne cast.

Kush mund ta beje kete?
Ky dallim i qarte.

E ku mund te rrosh i sigurt atehere?
Ne dorzim.

Po ky cka jep?
Nje paqe qe na shpeton.

Nuk ka rrezik per shkaterrim?
Vetem cte kalon ne rruge,
Brenda dashurise tende.

Si ecet per atje?
Ne persosmeri.

Tani qetesi. Nese them me shume nga kjo bisede,
Ata qe degjojne do braktisin vetvetet.

Atje sdo te kete as dere,
As cati dhe as dritare!

----------


## Diabolis

Dashuria dhe unë flasim

Dashuria thotë, Ti smund të më mohosh. Provoje.

Unë them, Po, ti shfaqesh prej askundit
Porsi flluskat në verë, këtu, pastaj jo.

Dashuria thotë, Burgosur në trupin-shishe,
Duke kënduar në banket.

Unë them, Kjo ekstazë është e rrezikshme.

Dashuria thotë, E gjerb ditën e shijshme,
Derisa nata ma heq kupën tej.
Pastaj unë këmbëngul që nata ta kthejë.
Drita që shoh pranë kurrë nuk ndryshon.

Arabët e quajtën verën me fjalën mudam,
Që do të thotë e vazhdueshme. Më dhe më dhe më,
Sepse pijetarët e verës kurrë spijnë mjaft.

Uji i realizimit është vera që nënkuptojmë
Ku dashuria është lëngu, trupi yt flakon.

Hijeshia rrjedh në të. Forca e verës
Thyen shishen. Kjo po ndodh tani.

Ujii zgjimit bëhet ai që shtie,
Vera vetë, dhe çdo pjesmarrës në banket.

Ska metaforë ta mbajë këtë të vërtetë
Që di si të mbajë sekretin
Dhe kur të shfaqë veten.

----------


## Diabolis

Ëmbëlsim i zi

Trualli merr blerim. Një daulle nis.
Vërejtjet në zemër mbrijnë në shtatë volume.
Pena ul kokën
Ti japë një ëmbëlsim të zi fletës.

Planetet shkojnë ku të duan.
Afërdita tërhiqet pranë Yllit Polar.
Hëna mbahet tek Luani.

Mikpritësi që ska të dytë është këtu.
Ne shihemi në sytë e njëri-tjetrit.

Një fëmijë është përsëri një fëmijë
Edhe mbasi ka mësuar alfabetin.

Solomoni ngre kupën e tij të mëngjezit maleve.
Ulu në këtë tendë,
Dhe mos dëgjo grindjet fetare.
Rri në heshtje ndërsa thithim pranverën.

----------


## Diabolis

Pa ja kërkuar

Ai që sjell verën e bekuar
Shtie sërish, pa ja kërkuar.

A i kërkon hënës të ngrihet
Dhe të japë sa ka dritë?

Kur ushtarët shpërndahen nga rreshti
Me lejë për një festë,

Kur një dorë që po humbet
E arrin dhe dorën që e shpëton prek,

Kur një kandil ndizet pranë
Kandeljerit me pasqyrë në anë

prania jote më hyn në shpirt.

----------


## Diabolis

Rubai 53

Sapo tamburi nis te marre nje melodi
Zinxhire keputen e zemra sgjen qetsi.
Sepse nga telat avazi i dikujt fshehur
Del e m'thote: O shpirt i lodhur eja ti.

----------

